# New Rodan 10,000 watt controllers



## Tommey Lee Reed (Sep 2, 2008)

I have been making Rodan controllers for a customer called Rodan Controller for scooters, this 10,000 watts at 48v speed controller will run dc motors up to 13 hp peek output.
This is made by me in the USA, no china junk!


----------



## skullbearer (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello Tommy!

Sounds pretty awesome, what kind of price range are you talking? I was actually planning on building my own controller after watching your instructional videos and doing some additional research, but I think others will want to know.



Oh, and on a personal note, I realize you have good reason to have strong opinions about Chinese import/mimics, however while I agree in 99% of the cases it to be true that the Chinese cheap piece is indeed inferior, I don't exactly hold any sort of belief that American products are necessarily better.


In my experience as an electronic retail salesman and an auto mechanic, American products are generally some of the shittiest things on the market, with a small set of exceptional exceptions.

Just pointing out that broad generalizations will only hurt peoples trust in your opinion.


----------

